# Shake & Vape



## method1 (8/8/15)

Any tips / recipes for a decent shake & vape - always good to know in case of emergency!

My attempts so far haven't been very promising, I usually feel that I'm tasting the base (vg or pg) and not the flavours, even after a few days steeping in a USC. 

So if there IS such a thing as a reasonably good recipe or method, post here!


----------



## Raslin (8/8/15)

My adv is a simple 10% pineapple @ 3 or 6 mg nic. Excellent shake and vape 50/50 mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Va-poor (8/8/15)

If you like menthol then 5% dragon fruit and 5% menthol (10%) is a nice one. I did it at 80% VG and it tasted good. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

I have an awesome shake n vape recipe that I created yesterday and don't mind sharing it with you. It's a very smooth creamy strawberry chocolate candy and I've been vaping it since I made it.

Strawberry Chocolate Candy 30ml

40 drops Milk chocolate
15 drops Strawberry ripe
10 drops Milk/Dairy (SkyBlue)
5 drops Cotton candy
1 drop Ethyl Maltol (or your favorite sweetner) (optional)

Shake and Vape!!

These measurements are for 30ml so you'll have to devide by 3 for a 10ml (duh!) 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (9/8/15)

One of my favs:

CAP Double Apple 10%
VM Lime 2%
Menthol 2%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/8/15)

Gambit's Snake Oil is apperently an overnight shake and vape.

I don't personally shake and vape, but apparently you can mix this up and vape the next day:

TFA Dragonfruit 4%
TFA Pear 4%
TFA Coconut Extra 1%

You will find many fruit flavours steep quicker.


----------



## zadiac (10/8/15)

Just made the Brandy Alexandra

BY: WomanOfHeart on ECF

Start with PG/VG/Nic base of your choice.

All flavors are TPA.


Brandy 5%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7%
Chocolate or Cocoa (you can use either. I prefer chocolate.) 9%
Cinnamon 2.5%
I'f you've had the shooter, then you should know how awesome it is. This is close, but not perfect, but I just made it and already vaping it. Flavors need to settle a bit, but it's quite vapable.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (11/8/15)

method1 said:


> Any tips / recipes for a decent shake & vape - always good to know in case of emergency!
> 
> My attempts so far haven't been very promising, I usually feel that I'm tasting the base (vg or pg) and not the flavours, even after a few days steeping in a USC.
> 
> So if there IS such a thing as a reasonably good recipe or method, post here!


50-50 vg,pg 15% ry4 double,5% menthol,nic.to choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (17/9/15)

When I finally start to DIY this is the first one i'll do/// BRONUTS!

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/

*BRAND* *FLAVORING* *CONCENTRATION*
CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut 7%
FA Joy 0.75%
FW Yellow Cake 1%
INW Biscuit 0.75%
*MIX AT 70VG // 30PG*

*STEEP TIME: SHAKE AND VAPE CERTIFIED*

*PREFERRED TEMP: 450F*

*(OPTIONAL ADDITION)*

For a Boston Cream, or Eclair type flavor add in...

TFA Bavarian Cream 2%


----------

